# Lelit maraX - internal filter



## Luke Marley (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello Ladies and Gents

Ive just purchased a lelit Marax + eureka mignon.

However my main cause for concern is watwr quality, i like in a area with medium hardness 150 - 200 ppm.

Now will the inbuilt suffice in filtering tape water?

Also ive looks at bestmax premium cartridges but these look to be mainly used in plumbed in machines.

Il be usings tescos ashbeck untill i find something that will be decent enough,

Can any one tell if this would work

*
Osmio EZFITPRO-300 Undersink Water Filter Kit 15mm Push Fit
*

thanks in advance.

(3 Reviews)


----------

